# Where to buy basket for logs in Dublin?



## CN624 (22 Oct 2008)

I'm looking for a traditional style basket to hold logs. All I seem to have found are little dainty ornamental type baskets with not so dainty price tags.
I need something that can handle a bit of wear and tear that won't break the bank. 
Any ideas where I can get one?


----------



## kramer2006 (22 Oct 2008)

Stock (across from Wagamama) have them. Not sure they won't break the bank though.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Oct 2008)

I got a great basket in Dunnes this year for turf and firewood.

It was a strong wooden wicker type - not the usual flimsey stuff - and they had it in three sizes, small which was €20, Medium €30 and the large which I got was €40.

Its had quite a bashing throughout the year and its still in perfect condition. Maybe you could check your nearest shop and see if they have any or if they could order it in for you. It was in the Homewares section and I think it was referred to as a fireside basket or firewood basket or something.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Oct 2008)

I'm not really sure how much you wanted to pay, but this might be worth a look

[broken link removed]


----------



## helsbells (22 Oct 2008)

I saw them in Woodies last week.


----------



## CN624 (22 Oct 2008)

Cheers. I'll try those places out. 

The Larkin ones look great.


----------



## Romulan (22 Oct 2008)

Ditto on the Dunnes baskets - use them for turf and logs with no problems.

Either Lidl or Aldi also do an iron fireplace log holder thingy every now and again.  Also looks look!


----------



## Romulan (22 Oct 2008)

Looks good


----------

